
Mind = Tools, dynamic and static typing  - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/02/11/mind-tools-dynamic-and-static-typing/
======
messel
This is an effort to force myself to learn more about the tradeoff of static &
dynamic typed programming languages

